# A little early



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

So I went back and looked for when my female last gave birth...20 days ago...

This morning I woke up and she had given birth to about 10 fry, and I am sure there are more to come. Whatever happened to 28 days lol. Running out of room really fast now haha.

I am thinking about setting my 5 gallon up as a fry tank instead of the 10 gallon, and using the 10 gallon to get one or two dwarf cichlids for "fry control" if you know what I mean. Anybody have any good suggestions on some pretty dwarfs that I could have maybe 2 of in a 10 gallon that I can trust on when I put some culls in the tank?
*c/p*


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

20 days is a little early.i have had them at 22 days before but not often.how old is your female? 28 days is close for mine.i have 14 females and all are do soon.i lost my male a couple months back and never have got another one yet.my females are about 9 months old and thay have around 20 frys at a time.i have a lot of big plants in the tank.thay are in a 20 gallon tank with a few neons and a couple swordtails.ill guess i will see what happens.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Not sure how old this one is. Bought her from Petsmart already preggo. She dropped the first batch on May 10th-11th of 44 fry, and now here we are again lol. I moved her into the fry tank because the males were harrassing her way too much yesterday, and this morning there were 8 or so before I left for work, so I can only imagine there will be more when I get home. I moved the fry over to my 20 gallon now...there are 3 males, 2 females, and 44 fry in the tank haha


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

after breeding guppies and swordtails for a year now it makes me think how old thay are in the petstore before you buy thems.my guppies was born last oct around the 15th of the month and still are only around a inch and half and not as big as the petstore.my swordtails was born dec 15 last year a not quite 6 months yet and there are around a inch and half long.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I agree. My tequila's are about 3 months old now and they are about an inch long or so, yet the cobra I bought at LPS is like 2.5 to 3 inches lol. I know cobra's are bigger than normal gups, but still!


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

jamnigh how is everything going with you and your wife?i hope all is well.my guppies that are about 8 months old now still do not have all their color in there tail yet.i guess it will ba a few more months.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Everything is good, baby hasn't come out yet, so thats a plus!! Each day passed without is a blessing at this moment 

And really? I have 2 male tequila sunrises that are about 3 months old or so and they are showing full color right now.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I had hip replacement a couple weeks ago and going to the doctor next week.im planning on going by the fish store on the way home and pick up a couple males guppies to go with my 14 females.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

Well I'm glad you are good now and getting better!! You looking for anything specific?


----------

